# [RAID] Un dia para olvidar (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Como dice el titulo de este post. ayer fue un dia para olvidar.

Quise aplicar algunas actualizaciones a mi sistemas entre ellas el kernel y asi comenzo el peregrinar.

El servidor no quiso arrancar con el nuevo kernel, luego no quiso arrancar con el antiguo, luego no quiso con nada.

Luego monte el sistema con el livecd de gentoo, pero no podia y no podia.

Me decidi a bajar el ultimo kernel (2.6.35-r4) y pude hacer que la maquina arrancara. pero no tenia red.

Luego busque entre mis tiliches y encontre una tarjeta de red 10/100/1000 RTL la monte arranque y listo.

Ya tenia red.

Revise mi cuenta de correo electronico y tengo muchos mensaje como este.

```
This is an automatically generated mail message from mdadm

running on localhost

A DegradedArray event had been detected on md device /dev/md1.

Faithfully yours, etc.
```

```
localhost # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md1 : active raid1 sda1[1]

      88256 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md3 : active raid1 sda3[1]

      242003072 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md126 : active raid1 sdb1[0]

      88256 blocks [2/1] [U_]

md127 : active raid1 sdb3[0]

      242003072 blocks [2/1] [U_]
```

Lo que me lleva a concluir que mi raid es inconsistente.

Hay forma de lograr una vez mas la consistencia del raid ?

Graicas de antemano!!![/quote]

----------

## rivapic

En teoria seria tan facil como

```

mdadm -a /dev/md1 /dev/sdb1

mdadm -a /dev/md3 /dev/sdb3

```

Pero en tu caso creo que no va a funcionar porque sdb1 y sdb3 ya pertenecen a md126 y md127, revisa tu mdadm.conf, y mira haber si puedes desensamblar sdb1 y sdb3 con alguna opción de mdadm, si lo consigues por ultimo prueba lo primero que te puse.

----------

## JotaCE

```
localhost # /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.35-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/md127
```

```
localhost # /etc/fstab 

/dev/md126              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md127              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

----------

## rivapic

Y que tienes en  /etc/mdadm.conf

----------

## JotaCE

 *rivapic wrote:*   

> Y que tienes en  /etc/mdadm.conf

 

```
ARRAY /dev/md/3 metadata=0.90 UUID=c5d0499d:429c06e4:cb201669:f728008a

ARRAY /dev/md/1 metadata=0.90 UUID=60393517:ee18bf38:cb201669:f728008a
```

----------

## JotaCE

Voy a pensar en "voz alta" cat /proc/mdstat me entrega la siguiente informacion :

```
localhost ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md1 : active raid1 sda1[1]

      88256 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md3 : active raid1 sda3[1]

      242003072 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md126 : active raid1 sdb1[0]

      88256 blocks [2/1] [U_]

md127 : active raid1 sdb3[0]

      242003072 blocks [2/1] [U_]

unused devices: <none>

```

Entiendo que cada elemento del raid tiene una unica particion.

Tambien entiendo que al solo estar md126 y md127 en fstab

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md126              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md127              /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap            sw,pri=1        0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

son entonces unicamente los dispositivos md126 y md127 las que estan activas, son precisamente ahi donde se estan guardando los cambios y no en md1 y md3.

Deberia entonces quitar sda1 de md1 y sda3 de md3 para luego agragar esas mismas particiones a md126 y md127 respectivamente.

Esta bien la logica o no ?

Les voy a compartir tambien estos datos haber si podemos descubrir algo mas

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep md

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/md127

[    0.845645] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1830 ctl 0x1824 bmdma 0x1810 irq 18

[    0.846048] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1828 ctl 0x1820 bmdma 0x1818 irq 18

[    0.848395] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1888 ctl 0x183c bmdma 0x1870 irq 17

[    0.848782] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1880 ctl 0x1838 bmdma 0x1878 irq 17

[    0.918320] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    0.918714] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    1.640225] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.640619] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.641111] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.680441] md: Scanned 4 and added 4 devices.

[    1.680828] md: autorun ...

[    1.681199] md: considering sda3 ...

[    1.681576] md:  adding sda3 ...

[    1.681953] md: sda1 has different UUID to sda3

[    1.682336] md:  adding sdb3 ...

[    1.682717] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sda3

[    1.683195] md: created md127

[    1.683582] md: bind<sdb3>

[    1.683967] md: bind<sda3>

[    1.684351] md: running: <sda3><sdb3>

[    1.684879] md: kicking non-fresh sda3 from array!

[    1.685254] md: unbind<sda3>

[    1.690552] md: export_rdev(sda3)

[    1.691009] md/raid1:md127: active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

[    1.691403] md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 247811145728

[    1.691811] md: considering sda1 ...

[    1.692188] md:  adding sda1 ...

[    1.692566] md:  adding sdb1 ...

[    1.693026] md: created md126

[    1.693405] md: bind<sdb1>

[    1.693794] md: bind<sda1>

[    1.694178] md: running: <sda1><sdb1>

[    1.694708] md: kicking non-fresh sda1 from array!

[    1.695091] md: unbind<sda1>

[    1.702532] md: export_rdev(sda1)

[    1.702984] md/raid1:md126: active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

[    1.703375] md126: detected capacity change from 0 to 90374144

[    1.703781] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    1.704191] md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 247811145728

[    1.704582]  md127:

[    1.743249] EXT3-fs (md127): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    3.975085] md126: detected capacity change from 0 to 90374144

[    3.975090]  md126: unknown partition table

[    4.582004] md126: detected capacity change from 0 to 90374144

[    4.582009]  md126: unknown partition table

[    4.889176] EXT3-fs (md127): using internal journal

[    5.070170] md: md3 stopped.

[    5.091649] md: bind<sda3>

[    5.092324] md/raid1:md3: active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.092343] md3: detected capacity change from 0 to 247811145728

[    5.092914]  md3: unknown partition table

[    5.300972] md: md1 stopped.

[    5.301555] md: bind<sda1>

[    5.302156] md/raid1:md1: active with 1 out of 2 mirrors

[    5.302170] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 90374144

[    5.302741]  md1: unknown partition table

```

----------

## JotaCE

Pienso que si detengo el dispositivo /dev/md1 y /dev/md3 y luego agrego los discos a /dev/md126 y /dev/mdd127 deberia quedar bien. que opinan ?

```
localhost # mdadm --stop /dev/md1 && mdadm --stop /dev/md3

localhost # mdadm -a /dev/md126 /dev/sda1 && mdadm -a /dev/md127 /dev/sda3
```

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Me sacudi el miedo y acabo de terminar el proceso de re-sincronización del arreglo y fue como se los habia platicado.

```
localhost # mdadm --stop /dev/md1

localhost # mdadm -a /dev/md126 /dev/sda1

localhost # mdadm --stop /dev/md3

localhost # mdadm -a /dev/md127 /devsda3/
```

El arreglo es de nuevo consistente y al contrario del titulo de este post. hoy será un dia para recordar.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios!

```
localhost ~ # cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md126 : active raid1 sda1[1] sdb1[0]

      88256 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md127 : active raid1 sda3[1] sdb3[0]

      242003072 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```

----------

## JotaCE

Siguiendo con el tema de los arreglos..... es posible montar un raid 1 de una instalacion existente ?

Por ejemplo, mi servidor muro cortafuegos. tiene una instalacion normal, comun y corriente de gentoo.  

Puedo a esa misma instalacion ponerle un disco mas y con eso armar el raid ?

----------

## pelelademadera

si se puede

http://lopezivan.blogspot.com/2007/03/raid-1-en-linux.html

----------

